# restoring color of stanley chisel handles



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

I have discovered a toner that,at least to my eyes,replicates pretty closely,the color of the original stanley handles. Now as I said, its a toner and not a stain which I think is what stanley used as well because while prepping these for a redo the color came off easily and had not penetrated the wood of the handles but was only on the surface, just like this toner does.
It is a Mohawk brand toner and the number is M100 0227 Dark red mahogany. To me it looks very close to the correct color. What do ya'll think?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

I am not a fan of stained wood…but I think you did a good job on the color here. If it looks god and does not make the handle slick, life is grand.

Might I ask what is being planned on the notbook in the 3rd pic?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Bill, I think that color looks incredibly like the original 720 (EDIT: 750s? Either way, I know the ones you're referring to!  ) issues. Very creative find!


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

RGtools, I had to put some sort of topcoat on the toner and chose laquer,gloss at that and is strangly "grippy". It is glossy but not really slick in the hand. So all"seems"well. Thanks for the kind words. The scribble on the notepad os a idea sketch for a craftsman mirror I did a while back. You can see it in my projects.
Smitty, I do too. I mean it is really close. Heck it might be what they used. Maybe not but Mohawk has been around for a long time. There was a guy on ebay who was selling handles along with cans of what he said was the original stain they used but you could only see the top of the can and could not see a brand name. I swear though the handles I rehabbed here did not appear to have been stained. The color was not in the wood but on it.
I dont think you can buy this stuff unless you have a business and have an account with them. Seems silly to me but thats what our repair tech told me, which is who gave me a few cans of it. I could probably get a few more cans if anyone wants some. Never hurts to ask plus he told me himself that hej never uses that color.


----------

